
Synthetic magnetism used to control light - hypnocode
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/10/121031151609.htm
======
hypnocode
Link to paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/v6/n11/abs/nphoton.201...](http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/v6/n11/abs/nphoton.2012.236.html)

